# Best Psion Discipline Along With Other Things



## R1C0F3TT (Oct 26, 2008)

I'm making a level 13 psion and I'm wondering what feats, discipline, race, equimpement I should have.

Also can someone explain the psionic focus rules to me?


----------



## krupintupple (Oct 26, 2008)

you'll find this link to be invaluable, for explaining the rules about the open-source content of 3.5e:

The Hypertext d20 SRD (v3.5 d20 System Reference Document) :: d20srd.org

just click the psionic area and read away!


----------



## Starbuck_II (Oct 26, 2008)

R1C0F3TT said:


> I'm making a level 13 psion and I'm wondering what feats, discipline, race, equimpement I should have.
> 
> Also can someone explain the psionic focus rules to me?



Think of it as a state of mind.

krupintupple shows the link to it.

Best advice I have is attempt to gain focus the minute you wake up (well unless combat was reason you woke up then that sucks).
I always liked to start the day focused on the day ahead (joke but true).

It is also the method that Psionic classes use Metapsionics (psionic version of metamagic) feats (have to expend ie lose your focus).

You can only have 1 focus at a time (unless you have Psicrystal containment from the Psycrystal feats then 2 focus).

What kind of character are you trying to build?
That determines what discipline, possibly race, etc.


----------



## R1C0F3TT (Oct 26, 2008)

Starbuck_II said:


> What kind of character are you trying to build?
> That determines what discipline, possibly race, etc.




I was thinking of going metacreativity because of the astral construct spell. But every other spell sucks in that discipline, so I was thinking telepathy, and take a feat to get astral construct.

I was also thinking human because of the extra feat.


----------



## Starbuck_II (Oct 26, 2008)

R1C0F3TT said:


> I was thinking of going metacreativity because of the astral construct spell. But every other spell sucks in that discipline, so I was thinking telepathy, and take a feat to get astral construct.
> 
> I was also thinking human because of the extra feat.



 This link might help:
3.5 Psion Buildguide and Compendium - Wizards Community

Useful ideas at least.


----------



## R1C0F3TT (Oct 27, 2008)

Wow! Thanks a lot!


----------



## StreamOfTheSky (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah, you can get all 9 astral constructs with a single feat, so don't take metacreativity just for that.  Telepathy is fun, but the amount of enemies just plain immune to it is annoying.  There are also an irritating amount of powers that work specifically to block, negate, and even harm enemies using telepathy powers on you.  If you play a Telepath, or even a psion focused that way, ask the DM to adapt Unsettling Enchantment feat for telepathy.  There's really no reason not to allow it, enchantment is very similar in scope to telepathy.  If he does, grab Demoralize.  Now, for a single PP, you can target all enemies (and not allies) in a 30 ft area with save or shaken for min/level AND -2 penalties from the feat, whether they save or not.  It's not very broken, but it is quite efficient.

Personally, I think Psychometabolism is the strongest discipline, just because of Metamorphosis and the greater version thereof.  And then when you add the Metamorphic Transfer feat...


----------



## irdeggman (Oct 27, 2008)

Also the rules changed on astral constructs (see Complete Psionic) so that you can only have 1 astral construct in existance at a time.


----------



## R1C0F3TT (Oct 27, 2008)

StreamOfTheSky said:


> If you play a Telepath, or even a psion focused that way, ask the DM to adapt Unsettling Enchantment feat for telepathy.




Umm, in which book is this feat located?



StreamOfTheSky said:


> Personally, I think Psychometabolism is the strongest discipline, just because of Metamorphosis and the greater version thereof. And then when you add the Metamorphic Transfer feat...




OK, I'll look into it.


----------



## StreamOfTheSky (Oct 27, 2008)

Unsettling Enchantment is in Complete Mage.


----------



## Carpe DM (Oct 28, 2008)

A build that has been devastating for us has been:

Psion Egoist --> Anarchic Initiate, 

with Metamorphosis, Metamorphic Transfer.

Turn into a Phasm, then into a Pit Fiend using Metamorphic Transfer.  Now, feel free to do anything else you want.  The Anarchic Initiate abilities overwhelmingly turn out to give you a huge powerboost.

-Carpe


----------



## R1C0F3TT (Oct 28, 2008)

Carpe DM said:


> Psion Egoist --> Anarchic Initiate,
> 
> with Metamorphosis, Metamorphic Transfer.
> -Carpe




Where would I find Anarchic Initiate


----------



## Starbuck_II (Oct 28, 2008)

R1C0F3TT said:


> Where would I find Anarchic Initiate



 Complete Psionic.

Gives a Non-wilder: Wild Surge but since no wilder levels no enervation issues technically (unless I missed where Anarchic Iniatiate counts as one for Wild Surge penalty).


----------



## R1C0F3TT (Oct 28, 2008)

Starbuck_II said:


> Gives a Non-wilder: Wild Surge but since no wilder levels no enervation issues technically (unless I missed where Anarchic Iniatiate counts as one for Wild Surge penalty).




Wouldn't Overchannel achieve the same thing?


----------



## Starbuck_II (Oct 28, 2008)

R1C0F3TT said:


> Wouldn't Overchannel achieve the same thing?



 Overchannel cost hps...but yeah.


----------



## R1C0F3TT (Nov 3, 2008)

Well thanks guys,
I'm gonna make an egoist and then take Metamorphic Transfer once or twice.
You've been a lot of help.


----------



## thorian (Nov 5, 2008)

irdeggman said:


> Also the rules changed on astral constructs (see Complete Psionic) so that you can only have 1 astral construct in existance at a time.




Of course, many people ignore that rule modification in Complete Psionic, since summons are not under the same restriction.


----------



## Angrydad (Nov 5, 2008)

Here's a tactic every psion should utilize: Death Urge on a low Will save baddie in round 1, then use Deja Vu in subsequent rounds to cause the bad guy to beat himself to death. It could result in a heavy expenditure of psi points if the baddie gets lucky and makes the save, but will utterly terrify the DM if it works. A 7th level psion killed a CR 12 Purple Worm ALL BY HERSELF this way in a game I played.


----------

